# I'm suffering with a fecal smell



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

I would like to reach out to the people that are suffering from having a loud fecal smell and don't know why. Lately I've been struggling with this problem for over 20 years now, and believe me when I say I've tried JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING and still no success of a cure. I've even tried natural cleansing packages which work until the natural remedies cleansing package ran out and back to suffering the problem with the smell again. I've tried Colonics detox cleaner to flush my bowls (didn't work), seen a second specialist at the Gastroenterology (found out that I had hemorrhoids) the prescription (Proctosol-HC 2.5%) to treat my hemorrhoids works until it runs out, I've tried Dr. Sebi's cleansing package (www.dr.sebiscellfood.com), it worked until the natural herbal remedies package ran out. I also tried MiraLax and Fiber Choice Prebiotic Fiber plus Antioxidants and that too only worked to about two weeks. So, now I'm going to try something new that promise it won't be a temporary solution but a permanent fix. So, for those of you that are in the same boat that I'm in, check out this link below for a natural remedy cure/elimination of your internal and external hemorrhoids that's the source of the fecal smell that plague us: www.forcesofnaturemedicine.com click on all products in the top let hand corner for a drop down list of products sold. I will keep you posted of my progress to let those of you that's also suffering know if the product does what it claims or not and if the smell, and chronic constipation is eliminated or not. I hope this was helpful to the frustration and road blocks that we face day to day. Good luck to all!!!!!


----------



## Laurie Stryker (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi There...

What u might b experiencing is commonly known as " C-Diff", you can find the symptoms and treatment here....my dad suffered with this and it had a very foul odor it's worth the read just to see if this is what ur experiencing. Hope this helps

http://www.lifescript.com/health/briefs/w/what_is_c_difficile_bacteria_infection.aspx


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you Laurie


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey , I`m also suffering from fecal smell along with excessive farting , I know how it feels . Stay strong.


----------



## Ismaila (Mar 29, 2016)

You must ask your GI to do stool analysis - and to test, among other things, for C Diff. That is a horrible bacterium that happens , for relatively healthy people, after course or multiple courses of antibiotics. There are certain antibiotics which are notorious for causing it.

I have been battling C Diff. It is treatable.

Let us know


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

Kane the Undertaker said:


> Hey , I`m also suffering from fecal smell along with excessive farting , I know how it feels . Stay strong.


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you Kane, but I thought C'diff makes your poop watery,I'm constipated. But I'm willing to try anything right now.


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

Ismaila said:


> You must ask your GI to do stool analysis - and to test, among other things, for C Diff. That is a horrible bacterium that happens , for relatively healthy people, after course or multiple courses of antibiotics. There are certain antibiotics which are notorious for causing it.
> 
> I have been battling C Diff. It is treatable.
> 
> Let us know


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi, Ismaila

When you had C'diff did you also smelled like poo as well? It's very embracin


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

I would like to give thanks to all that helped me, I've been taking 30 Billion CFU's by Perfect Biotics it helps the digestive & Immune support. It's also vegetarian capsules. So far it helps eliminate the odder thus far. I've been taking it for almost two weeks now but I'll keep you all updated on the status.


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

I finally found the very inexpensive cure to my uncontrollable and very embarrassing condition. After spending thousands of dollars on doctors visiting, prescriptions, and trying different types of herbs, with no success. I accidentally discovered the cure when my daughter wouldn't eat her snack raisins. So, not letting them go to waste I eat them instead and notice that I've been having regular bowel movements, and such with no negative side effects. And notice that people wasn't standoffish, constantly rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks. Since then I've been eating them ever since, my symptoms went away 100%. I'm slowly getting over my fear of wondering if I smell bad when I'm around people. I don't see people rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks when I'm out in public. I hope that this forums will help others to over come their constant fear of suffering with their embarrassing condition as well. Good luck and eat plenty of healthy raisins. And start living life again. &#128578;


----------

